# Here's why I was gone...



## turbomkt

First and foremost...Todd:










He was born yesterday morning (The 11th) at 06:06. Weighed in at 8lbs 13ozs and was 20.5 inches long.

And this is what I finished about 8 hours before leaving for the hospital:


----------



## turtlehead

Congrats on both!


----------



## Piscesgirl

Congratulations on the new hopefully planted tank lover  Great work on the hood!


----------



## dennis

Congrats! I see by the crayon in the photo you already have one?, but still I am sure Todd will be a blessing to you and your family


----------



## MiamiAG

Congratulations!!! That is truly awesome! The baby, I mean. The hood's nice too.


----------



## JanS

Congratulations! Wow, that's a big boy.... I hope Mom is getting the rest she deserves, and the whole family is enjoying the new addition.

Beautiful hood too.


----------



## trenac

Todd is a handsome fellow and the hood is nice too... Congrats [smilie=b: ... I hope mom is doing well!


----------



## bharada

Your son's picture loaded well after the pic of the hood for me so for a moment I thought you'd gone off the deep end and started naming your aquarium equipment. [smilie=l:

Congrats to your family! Looks like you're setting a good example for the Cherry Shrimp to follow.


----------



## turbomkt

Well, I guess Crayon isn't the best photo back drop. but it was handy  Yes, there are an older sister and two older brothers keeping us busy until now (The biggest was 9lbs 5 ozs). 

Bill, unlike the cherries, I'll be stopping with 4 

As for the hood...it was some scrap oak ply. Thought I'd give it a try. Still having problems with the transformer for the fan, though. Thought I had it all working when I took the picture. Oh well...back to the soldering iron...

--Mike


----------



## Plattykins

What a handsome little guy! Congratulations.  

oh... and the hood is nice too.. hehe. 

Seroiusly, nice woodwork there!


----------



## Bert H

Congratulations to you and your wife Mike!


----------



## Gomer

Grats!! Usually newborns tend to be ugly LOL..I don't care what people say...may are  ..but Todd is very cute!!! Train him early on so we can see an AGA/ADA entry from him within a few years


----------



## turbomkt

Tony, I'll see if we can convince them to add age brackets for the little ones. I'm betting my 3yr old and 5 yr old would do great at telling me where to put plants.

--Mike

p.s. I might be heading to LA this weekend...


----------



## turbomkt

OK...I went back to find this thread for someone and realized the pictures got pulled. So...

here was the picture of Todd:









And pics of the hood:


----------



## erijnal

Mike, I was just about to say, "Wow, your wife didn't look pregnant at ALL at the last meeting", but then I checked the date of the thread, hahah.


----------



## Jimbo205

Great shots!


----------



## Jdinh04

Congrats to the newborn! and that hood is looking sharp!


----------



## turbomkt

Thanks, James. Yeah...it's an older thread that's why the pic's were gone. They won't go away again.  And my wife will be glad to hear she didn't look pregnant. LOL


----------



## yoink

turbomkt said:


> Thanks, James. Yeah...it's an older thread that's why the pic's were gone. They won't go away again.  And my wife will be glad to hear she didn't look pregnant. LOL


They are gone again


----------



## Sudi

yoink said:


> They are gone again


I can see them fine 

Congratuations! You must be one happy guy right now 

Matt


----------



## yoink

Strange, they are fine for me now. Nice baby.


----------



## Jimbo205

Any new photos of the family celebrating Todd's 3 month (90 day) birthday, etc?


----------



## turbomkt

Three month? Try 15 months! I'll see what we can find from vacation these last two weeks


----------



## Jimbo205

Oops. I was looking at the date of the post with the photo. Now I saw the date next to the original post. 

So Mike when does Todd become the next big brother? (big silly grin)


----------



## turbomkt

Sorry...we're done. Our contribution to the gene pool (Quaint euphemism a friend of ours uses) has concluded.


----------



## Jimbo205

> I'll see what we can find from vacation these last two weeks


 So we get to see the family photos of the 'Only 4' club - with Mom and Dad soon, yes?

Don't you just love the look on their faces when people ask how many kids you have and you say, 'Only four' ? 
It is a blast!

And then when the kids are being 'terrible' and just love playing with their brothers and sisters and having fun. 
The giggles are the best.

4 little Mikey's. Yes, the world is now a better place! (very silly fellow Dad - BIG SMILE)

So has Todd said, 'Mama' or 'Dada' or 'Fishie' yet??


----------



## turbomkt

Todd is putting sentences together. Stuff like "I want that!"

I should have some time to wade through the 2GB of pictures this week


----------



## SnyperP

It's alittle bit late, but congrats! Anyone else find it funny that he has more pictures of his canopy than of his newborn? =p


----------



## turbomkt

There were more sides to the canopy that were photo worthy.


----------



## Jimbo205

> There were more sides to the canopy that were photo worthy.


:faint2:   :? :sad: :hand: :shock: rogar-Si :suspiciou #-o :tear: :rant: :scared: :crybaby: :tape2:

:bolt:

:jaw:

Dad, you must be tired.

You DID NOT mean that to come out the way it did, correct?

hoto:


----------



## turbomkt

You've seen what a baby looks like when it's born. Besides the face, what else do you want to see? :twisted:


----------



## Jimbo205

ound: 

Well, you know the typical 50 pictures that parents take of almost the exact same shot in all 50 outfits that the relatives gave as gifts. Ha, ha, ha.

Kind of like the same 50 shots taken of the same plant or fish that we are showing off. 

All of the photos that you post are outstanding!

Of course, at some point I should post some photos of my 4. 

I just don't which thread that would be posted in. Dad Daily? 
Each time I go there it doesn't seem to have much traffic, or maybe I am just slow to pick up on different sites. 

Your post made me laugh. 
Mike, that doesn't happen to me often enough. 

Thank you.


----------

